# Abby X Tito pups



## fourlakes

Abby X Tito pups are due this weekend! I will post late breaking news, photos, etc. to this thread. Right now we are waiting...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Beautiful Abby, looking forward to seeing pictures of the babies.

Hope all goes well.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Good luck! Looking forward to seeing beautiful puppies!


----------



## janababy

Wishing you all the best. Looking forward to see "the new family".


----------



## CStrong73

Can't wait to see the babies!


----------



## nolefan

*Yay!!!*

THank you so much for the update, I was wondering how she was doing but hated to bug you 

Fingers crossed for an easy and uneventful delivery and lots of sturdy pups. Can't wait to see the photos!!!


----------



## swishywagga

How exciting, looking forward to seeing and hearing all about the pups!


----------



## *Laura*

Good luck this weekend. Looking forward to pictures ....(Abby is so beautiful. I love her colour)


----------



## hotel4dogs

Of course, I'm so glad to see this thread  
Abby is a gorgeous girl. She's a "tweener", with a show-style father and a field-style mother. Both have awesome pedigrees. I was very impressed with her looks, and especially her temperament. She is everything a Golden should be. I am very excited about this breeding! 
Sending vibes that she decides to whelp the little puppers at a decent time of day, that the delivery is uneventful, and lots of healthy little puppies!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Another thing about Abby (there are many good things!) is that she has a really nice front assembly, which is something that needs to be improved in the breed. I was very impressed with her front.
You can't tell from the photos because the poor dear is about twice her usual size, but she also has a perfect topline. 
Gorgeous girl.


----------



## OutWest

Oooohhh puppeeeees! Yay. I do love these threads. Sorry I'm just very jazzed.  Here's hoping for an uneventful delivery for pretty Abby, and lots of squirmy pup-lets.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Sending "healthy delivery" wishes to sweet Abby. She looks ready, so hopefully, you'll have pups at a reasonable hour and everyone will be the picture of perfect puppy health!


----------



## Kylie

Can't wait to see pictures!  I'm guessing she will have nine puppies.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Puppy breath!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheZ's

Wishing all goes well for beautiful Abby and the pups. Any idea about the size of the litter?


----------



## fourlakes

Thanks everyone for the kind words and positive thoughts! Abby's last litter was born mid-afternoon on her due date... after she kept me up the entire night before pacing and panting! The vet says 9 or 10 pups. We'll see!


----------



## Titan1

fourlakes said:


> Thanks everyone for the kind words and positive thoughts! Abby's last litter was born mid-afternoon on her due date... after she kept me up the entire night before pacing and panting! The vet says 9 or 10 pups. We'll see!


Best of luck to you! Sorry we missed you last time! Give her a hug from us and I hope she has an easy time of it!


----------



## coaraujo

I hope everything goes smoothly and you have healthy delivery! I can't wait to see pictures of the puppies. I have to say I'm very jealous of all the lucky families that get to take home an AbbyxTito puppy . What a pairing - ah so envious!


----------



## Dallas Gold

This is going to be a fantastic litter and I sure hope some of those puppies will become forum puppies so we can oogle and aaah at them for a long time!


----------



## fourlakes

Dallas Gold said:


> This is going to be a fantastic litter and I sure hope some of those puppies will become forum puppies so we can oogle and aaah at them for a long time!


I think that is a possibility....


----------



## my4goldens

Tito's son Tugg wishes for a safe delivery, healthy mom and healthy happy half brothers and sisters.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Who was pacing and panting, you or Abby?? 



fourlakes said:


> Thanks everyone for the kind words and positive thoughts! Abby's last litter was born mid-afternoon on her due date... after she kept me up the entire night before pacing and panting! The vet says 9 or 10 pups. We'll see!


----------



## fourlakes

Maybe both of us then.. but we are both heading off to sleep in the bedroom now. No signs of labor yet so maybe we'll both get a good night's sleep tonite.


----------



## hotel4dogs

thinking about you guys this morning!!


----------



## Claudia M

What a wonderful couple - can't wait to see the pups


----------



## goldensrbest

Going to be some pretty puppies.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Hoping for a fast and easy delivery of healthy happy pups


----------



## fourlakes

Abby and I both got a full night's sleep but I have a feeling that may not be the case tonight. But for now still waiting...


----------



## hotel4dogs

Is she acting restless yet? Any signs? I've been trying to send her positive vibes to deliver during DAYLIGHT HOURS!


----------



## nolefan

Have I mentioned that this thread makes me REALLY happy???? And that I'm thrilled that there may be a forum puppy or two!!! I will be stalking this thread tonight and tomorrow


----------



## Dallas Gold

nolefan said:


> Have I mentioned that this thread makes me REALLY happy???? And that I'm thrilled that there may be a forum puppy or two!!! I will be stalking this thread tonight and tomorrow


Me too! I cannot wait for the future puppy owners on the forum to announce their good news! But first, we need Abby to do her job and deliver healthy puppies!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claudia M

<---slapping fingers - "No Claudia you can't have another puppy yet!!!!"

I can't wait to see the little ones. Hope for an easy birth and healthy puppies!


----------



## OutWest

Waiting, waiting, waiting....


----------



## Sweet Girl

I am so anxious to hear about these puppies! I hope Abby has an easy delivery - with lots of healthy pups.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I am certain that Jane has some big news for us this morning, when she gets a few minutes. I'm sure she's pretty busy


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

hotel4dogs said:


> I am certain that Jane has some big news for us this morning, when she gets a few minutes. I'm sure she's pretty busy


Nothing like a teaser-thanks!

Can't wait, I've been checking this thread for updates each time I come on. 

These pups are going to be so beautiful, beautiful mom and dad.


----------



## fourlakes

The pups are here: 6 boys and 3 girls. Abby did great -- and I survived (barely!) Photos attached.


----------



## Claudia M

OMG my DD just called them Tiny Titos! 
Mother's Day puppies!!! Abby looks good but a little tired! 
Was it a long night for everyone?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Congratulations, the pups are beautiful. 

Happy Mother's Day to you and your beautiful Abby.


----------



## fourlakes

Claudia M said:


> OMG my DD just called them Tiny Titos!
> Mother's Day puppies!!! Abby looks good but a little tired!
> Was it a long night for everyone?


The pups were born last evening before 10pm. Then I was up most of the night watching them so exhausted today anyway.


----------



## swishywagga

Many congratulations, they are just perfect, well done Abby!


----------



## Jige

They are very sweet. It will be fun to watch them grow up. I hope they are mostly going to GRforum members.


----------



## Claudia M

I hope you will be able to get some rest today. Abby is one beautiful mom!


----------



## AmberSunrise

They are beautiful!! Well done Abby & Tito


----------



## Ekinde

Congratulations! They're beautiful!


----------



## Davidrob2

They are adorable. What a sweet image of mom and her babies for Mother's Day.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I'm so excited about this litter! Abby is such an awesome girl!


----------



## nolefan

Absolutely wonderful news  This is going to be so much fun!!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

They are beautiful! Congrats, happy Mothers Day to Abby and you and I hope you catch a nap!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin

Congratulations, how sweet!


----------



## Sally's Mom

Nice! All the different colors as well...


----------



## Sweet Girl

Tiny Titos and... Adorable Abbies!

They are so sweet and scrumptious. I love the range of colours, too. They are going to be such amazing pups. I can't wait to see them as they grow. 

Well done Abby and Tito! What an amazing bunch of puppies you produced.


----------



## Brave

Awwwwwwww. Congrats!!! They are so cute. Like little potatoes. 

Tito's Taters. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

I have a question- what are the genders of the lighter puppies? No reason, just curious! 

Second question- can I get on the list now for a repeat breeding in about 3 or 4 years?


----------



## inge

I am always amazed about the color range in one litter...congratulations! You do have a clause in your contract that future owners must join the forum, I hope?


----------



## fourlakes

Dallas Gold said:


> I have a question- what are the genders of the lighter puppies? No reason, just curious!
> 
> Second question- can I get on the list now for a repeat breeding in about 3 or 4 years?


The three lightest are 2 boys & 1 girl. The darker pups aren't as dark red as the photo now that they're dried off. Plus they were under heat lamp in that pic that makes everything look red. 
I do hope to breed Abby once more but not for a few years so that repeat breeding might happen!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Have you had a chance to weigh them? They look like nice robust little puppers! Looks like a pretty uniform litter, too.
Abby and you have lots of work in the days ahead!

Is there a theme for the litter? (Please tell me it's not POTATOES!)


----------



## nolefan

hotel4dogs said:


> Have you had a chance to weigh them? They look like nice robust little puppers! Looks like a pretty uniform litter, too.
> Abby and you have lots of work in the days ahead!
> 
> Is there a theme for the litter? (Please tell me it's not POTATOES!)



Aw c'mon Barb.... I already have my favorite name picked out..... (I'm a bit of a Ron White Fan)

Four Lakes They Call Me Tater Salad - Call name Ronnie


----------



## hotel4dogs

LMAO, I had the exact same thought!!!

Also Four Lakes Au Gratin Potato - Call name Rotten

And of course Four Lakes I - da - ho - Call name Floozie

And we can't forget Four Lakes 'lil Tater - Call name Spud

and then there's

Four Lakes Golden French Fry - Call name Frenchie

heehee



nolefan said:


> Aw c'mon Barb.... I already have my favorite name picked out..... (I'm a bit of a Ron White Fan)
> 
> Four Lakes They Call Me Tater Salad - Call name Ronnie


----------



## fourlakes

Taters it is! Bon appetit! I was doing a wind theme with my dogs - Abby Gale and Breeze. But I've kind of run out of ideas for that. Think of all the potato possibilities! 

Barb: all pups were in the 12 to 14 oz range, no really small ones.


----------



## hotel4dogs

hahahahaha

Four Lakes Sam - I - Yam - Call name Sweetie


----------



## hotel4dogs

Nice size pups! The spud litter, lol



fourlakes said:


> Taters it is! Bon appetit! I was doing a wind theme with my dogs - Abby Gale and Breeze. But I've kind of run out of ideas for that. Think of all the potato possibilities!
> 
> Barb: all pups were in the 12 to 14 oz range, no really small ones.


----------



## OutWest

They are so beautiful. Congrats! What a lovely set of pictures to see.


----------



## fourlakes

One more picture from today


----------



## Sally's Mom

Good sized pups. I have had one as small as 6 oz...actually BriGuy's Cookie!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Lovee them!! Congrats!!


----------



## WendyO

They are gorgeous...Congratulations!!


----------



## Sweet Girl

This is easily going to become one of my favourite threads! They are SO squishable! I'm afraid we will need photo updates daily!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Oh my, they are just precious!


----------



## goldensrbest

They are adorable, love the color they are.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Congrats to all! Way to go Abby and Tito!!!


----------



## Claudia M

Dallas Gold said:


> I have a question- what are the genders of the lighter puppies? No reason, just curious!
> 
> Second question- can I get on the list now for a repeat breeding in about 3 or 4 years?


Joining Dallas Gold on the Second Question!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????


----------



## Vhuynh2

Those tiny pups are just too cute!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## TheZ's

Congratulations to all and Happy Mothers Day to Abby! What a beautiful litter.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

So beautiful, I could look at them all day long.


----------



## *Laura*

They are so adorable Congratulations


----------



## Ksdenton

Those puppies are so darn cute. I'd have a hard time leaving their side. I'd want to hold them, and kiss them, and love them... Ahhhh...puppies!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coaraujo

Claudia M said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Dallas Gold
> I have a question- what are the genders of the lighter puppies? No reason, just curious!
> 
> Second question- can I get on the list now for a repeat breeding in about 3 or 4 years?
> 
> 
> 
> Joining Dallas Gold on the Second Question!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????
Click to expand...

Ditto on the Second Question ! Congratulations to all of you, what beautiful little tater tots. This thread is officially bookmarked so I can check it daily for updates and pictures :


----------



## OutWest

They really make a beautiful puppy pile.... Have you posted their weights? Apologies if I missed it. They look really big! Good for Abby, having an uneventful delivery of 9 large pups!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Since Jane is a bit on the busy side I thought I'd give it a try posting this video she put on youtube of the puppies nursing. Greedy little gobblers! Abby is SUCH a good mom, but I'm not surprised.

as usual I can't get the video to post right, so here's the link:





 
I have no idea what I'm doing, but apparently the video is on here now. Talk about techno-idiot, sheeesh.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Thank you for posting this video, you did a great job.

Love seeing these little ones wiggling, squealing-cute beyond words.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Adorable babies! Congrats!


----------



## autumn's mom

I loved the video - thanks for posting it!

Those puppies are so adorable. Abby looks like a fantastic mom.


----------



## fourlakes

Barb, thanks for posting the video. The pups are so funny - they will be nursing like crazy and suddenly fall right to sleep, still attached and on top of the pile.


----------



## Ksdenton

Aaaahhhhh... The wagging tails!!!
Super cute!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweet Girl

The tails!!! The tails are KILLIN' me!!! 

I just loved the little puppy sounds. And I love how when one cries, Abby is like, "what's wrong? what's wrong?" What a great mummy.


----------



## nolefan

The video is great! The are precious and I love the toes stretched all the way out and the wildly wagging tails. This is such fun!!!!


----------



## KiwiD

What beautiful little pups and such a cute video.


----------



## TheZ's

Loved the video. Zoe's dozing next to me but looked up concerned when she heard the puppy whimpers.


----------



## Claudia M

fourlakes said:


> Barb, thanks for posting the video. The pups are so funny - they will be nursing like crazy and suddenly fall right to sleep, still attached and on top of the pile.


I bet you are tired and exhausted but just imagining those cuties falling asleep while nursing must make it all worth it! Abby is such a good mom!


----------



## OutWest

Oh I love that video! What wonderful noises they make... 

A question for the experienced breeders--Do puppies' tails wag right after birth? They're so cute wagging away as they nurse!


----------



## sdhgolden

OutWest said:


> A question for the experienced breeders--Do puppies' tails wag right after birth? They're so cute wagging away as they nurse!


I was wondering the same thing! It looks like they're so excited to eat. It's so adorable. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Max's Dad

Adorable video. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Ksdenton

I think I'll have to watch this every day. So sweet. Love the tails. They get going once she touches them. Heart melts. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pixie

I am in love! Can i take them all home????


----------



## fourlakes

OutWest said:


> Oh I love that video! What wonderful noises they make...
> 
> A question for the experienced breeders--Do puppies' tails wag right after birth? They're so cute wagging away as they nurse!


It's more like a wiggle than a wag. And the pups were two days old when I took the video yesterday. So yes, they do wiggle/wag right away!


----------



## fourlakes

Pixie said:


> I am in love! Can i take them all home????


Wait until they get bigger and start causing trouble - you might change your mind!


----------



## Claudia M

fourlakes said:


> Wait until they get bigger and start causing trouble - you might change your mind!


What trouble could they possible cause? My DD always says Rose gets away with everything!


----------



## fourlakes

Abby X Tito pups -- also now known as the "Tater Tots" ( I had nothing to do with this! ) at 5 days. It's sleep, eat, sleep.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Love these new pictures of the Tater Tots.

Beautiful coloring. The pic of the pups lined up at the milk bar is toooooooo cute.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Wow, they are already getting good at "down-stay" ! I see future obedience stars in the making here.
Love the photo at the milk bar!


----------



## autumn's mom

Those tater tots are so cute. Scrumptious.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

They're just precious & Abby is such a good momma! Love the video & pictures of the tiny (growing) tater tots.


----------



## Dallas Gold

They are adorable! I love the feeding photos!


----------



## nolefan

That middle photo is my favorite! I know color doesn't matter, but oh how I love that copper shade - I have a weakness for Abby's coloring.


----------



## OutWest

fourlakes said:


> Abby X Tito pups -- also now known as the "Tater Tots" ( I had nothing to do with this! ) at 5 days. It's sleep, eat, sleep.


What happened to peeing and pooping!  I guess Abby takes care of that part! And you. 

I'd say Abby's doing a great job--they are so very glossy and plump!


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> Wow, they are already getting good at "down-stay" ! I see future obedience stars in the making here.
> Love the photo at the milk bar!


I laughed out loud at that!  I have a feeling they all came out with all their commands down pat. So much talent and intelligence in their genes. 

I LOVE the pictures. They all just look so healthy and content. We will never get enough of them.


----------



## GoldenMum

How did I miss this Thread.......beyond adorable. Like I needed a reason to love Tater Tots even more! Wishing you and Abby some much deserved rest, but make sure to keep posting pictures!


----------



## Pixie

Claudia M said:


> What trouble could they possible cause? My DD always says Rose gets away with everything!


 
They do get away with the trouble they cause!

I guess Ihave indeed my hands full with my little trouble maker... let's see in a couple of years


----------



## MercyMom

I am still catching up. I had just recently gotten back from a week in the Caribbean. I am on page 2. Bet Abby's had her puppies by now.


----------



## *Laura*

I can't stand the cuteness  Those are the yummiest tater tots I have ever seen


----------



## MercyMom

fourlakes said:


> The pups are here: 6 boys and 3 girls. Abby did great -- and I survived (barely!) Photos attached.


Congratulations! Abby and babies look great!


----------



## MercyMom

hotel4dogs said:


> Since Jane is a bit on the busy side I thought I'd give it a try posting this video she put on youtube of the puppies nursing. Greedy little gobblers! Abby is SUCH a good mom, but I'm not surprised.
> 
> as usual I can't get the video to post right, so here's the link:
> 
> New puppies nursing - YouTube
> 
> I have no idea what I'm doing, but apparently the video is on here now. Talk about techno-idiot, sheeesh.


Precious little hanging tails!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Awwwww!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## my4goldens

hotel4dogs said:


> Wow, they are already getting good at "down-stay" ! I see future obedience stars in the making here.
> Love the photo at the milk bar!


They're adorable. Anybody locally getting one of these little darlings so you can watch them grow?


----------



## hotel4dogs

sadly, no. The litter was spoken for really really quickly!


----------



## nolefan

Just checking in on you Jane to make sure you all are doing well... hope you get some rest this weekend


----------



## fourlakes

my4goldens said:


> They're adorable. Anybody locally getting one of these little darlings so you can watch them grow?


 I am keeping a girl and one boy is staying in Madison. It is fun to have a couple nearby to see more often.


----------



## fourlakes

nolefan said:


> Just checking in on you Jane to make sure you all are doing well... hope you get some rest this weekend


 One week old already! Yes, I am somewhat caught up on sleep. All's well with the crew. Thanks for checking.


----------



## fourlakes

Abby with one week old puppies. All doing great.


----------



## GoldenMum

AWWWWWWWWW.....just AWWWWWWWW!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Ooooooh! New photo!! 

Abby looks so happy with her babies. And they all look like they are thriving. I can't wait til they start really moving about and playing!


----------



## KiwiD

Sweet picture of Mom and babies


----------



## Ksdenton

So cute to look at those tiny little bodies and think of all they will do one day. Each one will make somebody very happy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs

What a great photo! I just love Abby. The pups look like such roly-poly little spudlets. Do they get eyes this week?
Looks like everyone is gaining weight nicely. Hang in there Abby, a couple more weeks sweetie! She looks like such a good mom.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Abby and her babies are so beautiful.


----------



## OutWest

fourlakes said:


> Abby with one week old puppies. All doing great.


She's so pretty with her little spuds.... I realize you have lots to do... but I would love more video when you have a chance. Pretty please with a cherry on top???? I keep going back and looking at the earlier one... love those wiggly butts.


----------



## fourlakes

hotel4dogs said:


> What a great photo! I just love Abby. The pups look like such roly-poly little spudlets. Do they get eyes this week?
> Looks like everyone is gaining weight nicely. Hang in there Abby, a couple more weeks sweetie! She looks like such a good mom.


 Eyes will be opening during the next week. I'll see if I can rustle up some more video soon. Thanks for all the thanks!


----------



## TheZ's

Abby looks beautiful and so patient with her babies. Thanks for the update.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I want to thank everyone who participates in this thread and looks at adorable Abby and the sweet little spudlets!




fourlakes said:


> Eyes will be opening during the next week. I'll see if I can rustle up some more video soon. Thanks for all the thanks!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I love the photo. Abby looks so happy and proud of herself with her little ones!


----------



## Thalie

The peanuts are adorable and Abby looks so serene with all her little me. Everybody looks very very good


----------



## Claudia M

hotel4dogs said:


> I want to thank everyone who participates in this thread and looks at adorable Abby and the sweet little spudlets!


I can't help but peek every now and then at the updated pics of the little rascals. But every time I see them I find myself wanting and dreaming about a puppy.


----------



## nolefan

CHecking in to see if there were any photo updates... I hope they are doing well this week....


----------



## Claudia M

Peeking again for more updates!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

hotel4dogs said:


> I want to thank everyone who participates in this thread and looks at adorable Abby and the sweet little spudlets!


I wouldn't miss it for the world. Thank you sharing the pictures and videos.


----------



## Tahnee GR

How did I miss this? They are adorable!


----------



## fourlakes

OK-by popular demand: more photos taken today! The pups are 10 days old growing with more of the same of the eat, sleep, eat, sleep going on. Abby is taking excellent care of them. my turn is coming soon. Fortunately I am a teacher and the end of the school year is also coming soon - perfect timing! The pups eyes are starting to open and they try to stand up - then fall down again. One photo is of big sister Breeze (a girl from Abby's last litter) giving a pup kisses. She is constantly trying to get into the whelping box to help out and lick the puppies. Abby has been very patient, fortunately.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Awwww, so cute!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## WendyO

They're so cute! I love their color and their squishy, wrinkly noses.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Ooooooh. Dying over here. 

I love the one of Breeze giving kisses. So sweet. And they're getting so big!!! They are going to be bundles of fun.


----------



## GoldenMum

Breeze looks like a great big Sis! What a beautiful Golden family!


----------



## Vhuynh2

Breeze looks like such a sweet heart!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## hotel4dogs

They just get cuter and cuter!
There are some big heads on those guys...poor Abby


----------



## OutWest

ahhh so pretty. you are going to be very busy soon, once the eyes are open and they start walking... not that you aren't busy now! hope you find time to keep posting pictures.


----------



## autumn's mom

They are sooo cute! I am loving these pictures and updates.


----------



## P28driver

*Introduction*

I thought I should introduce myself. I found GRF a few months ago, just after our Sophie passed away, while looking for a breeder for our next family member. I found Jane via one of the threads here, and am still shocked to be part of the lucky group waiting to take one of these adorable 'tater tots' home with us in July. Thanks to everyone here for providing a great forum. I'll try to return the favor by posting pics of our little boy as he grows up.


----------



## TheZ's

You're so lucky. They look like they're great pups.


----------



## nolefan

P28driver said:


> I thought I should introduce myself. I found GRF a few months ago, just after our Sophie passed away, while looking for a breeder for our next family member. I found Jane via one of the threads here, and am still shocked to be part of the lucky group waiting to take one of these adorable 'tater tots' home with us in July. Thanks to everyone here for providing a great forum. I'll try to return the favor by posting pics of our little boy as he grows up.


So glad you stepped up and made the intro! Welcome to the forum! You are such a lucky duck to have an Abby/Tito puppy to look forward to! Congratulations on your good sense  I am sorry for your recent loss of Sophie, you all must miss her very much. I hope anticipating this baby will help the days pass for you.

Please keep us posted, I am so excited that you will be a forum member so we can keep track of a couple of these babies  it will be fun to see them grow up~

Congratulations again!
Kristy


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

P28driver said:


> I thought I should introduce myself. I found GRF a few months ago, just after our Sophie passed away, while looking for a breeder for our next family member. I found Jane via one of the threads here, and am still shocked to be part of the lucky group waiting to take one of these adorable 'tater tots' home with us in July. Thanks to everyone here for providing a great forum. I'll try to return the favor by posting pics of our little boy as he grows up.


Welcome, and how lucky are you to be getting a Tater Tot. Looking forward to seeing your little one grow up here.


----------



## fourlakes

P28driver said:


> I thought I should introduce myself. I found GRF a few months ago, just after our Sophie passed away, while looking for a breeder for our next family member. I found Jane via one of the threads here, and am still shocked to be part of the lucky group waiting to take one of these adorable 'tater tots' home with us in July. Thanks to everyone here for providing a great forum. I'll try to return the favor by posting pics of our little boy as he grows up.


Hi Dallas! Glad to see you posting on here. And I believe there is someone else on GRF who is gettting a pup.... They will be well documented tater tots.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Welcome P28Driver, I, especially, am glad to meet you! It will be so exciting to be able to watch one of the Tater Tots grow up through the forum.
You *might not* be the only forum member getting a Tater Tot. My lips are sealed.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Ha ha, Jane and I posted at the same time!


----------



## fourlakes

hotel4dogs said:


> Ha ha, Jane and I posted at the same time!


 We are just so 'N Sync


----------



## Dallas Gold

fourlakes said:


> Hi Dallas! Glad to see you posting on here. And I believe there is someone else on GRF who is gettting a pup.... They will be well documented tater tots.


Wow, for a second there I thought you were saying I was gonna get one of the Tater tots too!  Welcome P28Driver and I'm also happy we'll get to see puppy photos as your new puppy grows!


----------



## fourlakes

New video of two week old Abby X Tito puppy "toddlers". This makes them Tater Toddlers now. Their eyes are open now and they are starting to get around.


----------



## Zuca's mom

The video says it's private and won't play.


----------



## nolefan

Oh I was hoping for a video!!!! I'll check back later to see if I can view it


----------



## sdhgolden

I can't watch it either. It says it's private. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## fourlakes

sdhgolden said:


> I can't watch it either. It says it's private.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


 Oops! Let me see if I can change that...


----------



## fourlakes

OK, everyone should be able to view the Tater Toddler video now... I'm just getting the hang of YouTube...


----------



## Kylie

It still says private. Try reposting (it may be a new link address now that it's public). Can't wait to see them


----------



## P28driver

Still says private...  We'll try to be _patient_!


----------



## P28driver

This link might help: Video privacy settings - YouTube Help


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tater toddlers, now that's hilarious!


----------



## GoldenMum

Okay Fourlakes, enough teasing; been a rough day. Really lookin forward to some tater toddler's video.........please????!!!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Such beautiful toddlers and so talky! I hope others are able to see the video now, too.


----------



## fourlakes

ARGH!!!!
Ok, try yet again....




This better work!!!


----------



## GoldenMum

Worth the wait! Adorable! Nuttin like a pile of toddler tots!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Loved the video. I had no problems with the first video.


----------



## KiwiD

If those adorable babies and the noises that come out of them can't melt the heart I don't know what could.


----------



## Brave

*dreamy sigh* I needed that dose of cuteness. 

Thank you so much for sharing them!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

Awwwww... I want them all!!
Bentley is still looking for the puppies 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## P28driver

Worked just in time - my 5yr old son got to watch it about 20 times just before bed. He was alternately hugging the iPad and the stuffed GR puppy his mom got him today to tide him over until July. He's doing the puppy version of "are we there yet" constantly. Thanks!!


----------



## Caesar's Buddy

They are beautiful. 
Pat


----------



## OutWest

Ahh a puppy fix. I love the little sounds they make. I'd have to have my hands on them all the time... Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Awwwwww, so sweet!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmberSunrise

Adorable  I loved the video but I'm not so sure Ms Towhee did - she was all concerned trying to find those puppies LOL.


----------



## Noey

:--heart::--heart::--heart::--heart::--heart:


----------



## *Laura*

AWWW I can hardly stand the cuteness


----------



## Sweet Girl

I can watch that video over and over. I love how they all just scrunch together. Such pretty little faces, too. Can't wait til eyes are fully open and they really start moving. This is going to get very fun!

Thanks for perservering and getting the video up for us!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great video, love seeing them moving around and the sounds they make, so cute.


----------



## hotel4dogs

With all the problems I'm having with Tiny right now, this puppy fix was sooooo what I needed! Thanks for the video.
I think Jane is about to get really, really busy. In just a week the Tater Toddlers are going to be getting around like crazy!


----------



## keeperdog

Love the video. I have been debating whether to breed my girl or not and if I do I hope to use Titio. He is a wonderful all around Golden. If I watch many more of these videos I might not be able to resist  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Welcome KeeperDog! Good to see you guys here. Of course everyone will want to see a photo of your lovely girl.
Wish we were going to premier with you this year  .


----------



## autumn's mom

Such a wonderful video, thanks so much for getting it to work. I too love the sounds they make. My puppy is due in 3 weeks and I can't wait. But I have to wait, and those videos help.


----------



## keeperdog

I have to come here so I can see those Abby X Tito puppies! Wish Tito was going to the Premier as well, but we will still try and have a good time!


----------



## fourlakes

Puppies at 16 days: now sitting up and beginning to play with each other. They are still "toddling" but are getting better at it.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Amazing how much they've changed in two weeks, they're so darn cute.

Must be a blast watching them getting around and trying to play with each other.


----------



## teq3

Oh my ~ LOVED reading thru the whole thread. Congrats! The tater names had me spitting my coffee out laughing so hard!!! What cuties they are & Abby is beautiful. Any pictures of Daddy Tito?


----------



## hotel4dogs

They just get cuter by the day. Hard to say who they look like, since both mom and dad are stunning, LOL!
teq3, Tito is the boy in my avatar. There are bunches of photos of him on his website, www.GoTeamTito.com .


----------



## nolefan

THey are precious and look like they can't wait to get up and go  thanks for posting photos for us!


----------



## GoldenMum

Oh Major CUTENESS!!! I just love new litter threads, they change so much in two weeks!


----------



## OutWest

So so cute. I can smell the puppy breath all the way across the country.


----------



## autumn's mom

Wow they have changed a lot. Their eyes are open, they are much bigger, and they are so adorable. I love this thread!


----------



## keeperdog

Thanks for the new pictures. I can almost smell the puppy breath. They look great!


----------



## MikaTallulah

They are Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Those faces are to die for! The one on its own obviously loves posing for the camera, too! What a cutie. When do you start seeing personalities coming through? (Maybe already?)


----------



## fourlakes

Sweet Girl said:


> Those faces are to die for! The one on its own obviously loves posing for the camera, too! What a cutie. When do you start seeing personalities coming through? (Maybe already?)[/QUOTE
> Not quite yet... but soon. They are complete little individuals by 8 weeks.


----------



## teq3

hotel4dogs said:


> They just get cuter by the day. Hard to say who they look like, since both mom and dad are stunning, LOL!
> teq3, Tito is the boy in my avatar. There are bunches of photos of him on his website, www.GoTeamTito.com .


What a handsome boy! Just beautiful!


----------



## Pixie

They are the cuttiest puppies ever 

Hotel4dogs, do you have the chance to visit them often?

They look so cute fluffy and innocent that make you wonder if I shouldnt give puppyhood another shot... bringing back some memories of Pixie pup and... naaahhhhh  Or maybe I just need more time


----------



## MercyMom

P28driver said:


> I thought I should introduce myself. I found GRF a few months ago, just after our Sophie passed away, while looking for a breeder for our next family member. I found Jane via one of the threads here, and am still shocked to be part of the lucky group waiting to take one of these adorable 'tater tots' home with us in July. Thanks to everyone here for providing a great forum. I'll try to return the favor by posting pics of our little boy as he grows up.


Congratulations!


----------



## hotel4dogs

unfortunately, they are about 4 hours from me, and I don't get a chance to go see them. I, too, have to rely on updates from Jane!


----------



## Claudia M

I just got a chance to catch up with this thread. The video and pics are just precious.


----------



## fourlakes

My "Socialization Specialists" - neighbors Jenna and Maria, grades 9 & 8, come to play with the pups every day. Here is Maria with her fav - the smaller blonde boy.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Awwww, so cute!


----------



## nolefan

Aw Jane, you are so good to keep giving us photos, I trip all over myself getting to the 'first unread post' so I can figure out what is new  You're so lucky to have girls that age to help socialize. Old enough to be trusted with tiny babies but young enough that they are still kids and not adults. 

Are you starting to see differences in the puppies as far as who appears to be favoring either Abby or Tito? I think genetics are so fascinating, I can't wait to hear how they all differ.


----------



## fourlakes

_Are you starting to see differences in the puppies as far as who appears to be favoring either Abby or Tito? I think genetics are so fascinating, I can't wait to hear how they all differ. _

They are just starting to get busy and play with each other. I'll get to know them better in the next few weeks and will keep you posted on little personalities coming out.


----------



## GoldensGirl

fourlakes said:


> My "Socialization Specialists" - neighbors Jenna and Maria, grades 9 & 8, come to play with the pups every day. Here is Maria with her fav - the smaller blonde boy.


This makes me want to come be your neighbor.


----------



## MercyMom

fourlakes said:


> My "Socialization Specialists" - neighbors Jenna and Maria, grades 9 & 8, come to play with the pups every day. Here is Maria with her fav - the smaller blonde boy.


It's so awesome how children are "socialization specialists!"


----------



## goldenwarn

Gorgeous babies!!!! OMG I love them!


----------



## GoldenMum

Lucky Neighbors! I want THAT job!


----------



## pshales

I've just finally baba chance to go through this thread completely-cup of coffee in hand...

Thank you SO much for all of the pics and videos of the Tots! They are so stinking cute! Sunshine got up from her morning nap to find the puppies...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xoerika620xo

Can I come over and be your neighbor! Those pups are soo darn cute


----------



## OutWest

fourlakes said:


> My "Socialization Specialists" - neighbors Jenna and Maria, grades 9 & 8, come to play with the pups every day. Here is Maria with her fav - the smaller blonde boy.


My DD would adore being one of your socialization specialists. Actually, I would too! :


----------



## keeperdog

Hope you get a chance to take some more pictures of those cute puppies this weekend


----------



## fourlakes

The Abby X Tito pups, a.k.a. the Tater Tots, are 3 weeks old today. There is a lot of goofing around going on.


----------



## Pixie

Cutness overload! It is so funny to see them growing up. Thanks for the pictures :thumbup:

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nolefan

Oh my goodness, Jane, They are so darn cute!!!! Love those sweet faces


----------



## Ksdenton

How do you get anything done? I would be sitting all day staring at them. Adorable!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fourlakes

Getting a belly rub from one of the neighbor girls... life is good.


----------



## hotel4dogs

ohhh they just get cuter and cuter!!


----------



## GoldenMum

Cuteness overload!!!! They just keep getting more adorable every post!


----------



## xoerika620xo

oh my goodness!!!!! how cute i am in love


----------



## Tahnee GR

Oh, they are getting so big! Like real puppies now


----------



## dogloverforlife

Such precious babies. I love all the pics. I also love how so many of you have dogs.that are related and can keep in touch with your breeders and puppy sibling families on this forum.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

I love these puppies!


----------



## OutWest

fourlakes said:


> The Abby X Tito pups, a.k.a. the Tater Tots, are 3 weeks old today. There is a lot of goofing around going on.


These pictures are classic...from now on every time someone posts and says their puppy is biting and chewing everything in sight, I'm going to think of these little Taters chewing on each other at three weeks of age...


----------



## TheZ's

fourlakes said:


> The Abby X Tito pups, a.k.a. the Tater Tots, are 3 weeks old today. There is a lot of goofing around going on.


Looks like they're seriously trying to figure out what's going on with the others. In the picture on the right, do we have one exploring with it's mouth while the other is trying to peer down his throat, and the one on the left is just wiggling across them. Must be constantly entertaining. 
They're so sweet.


----------



## sdhgolden

Three weeks already?? Why does that seem like it flew by? They are so cute! Love the pictures!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## hotel4dogs

I suspect Jane is bracing herself for the next 5 weeks!!


----------



## goldensrbest

Nothing like golden puppies, they are so very cute, love their color.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

fourlakes said:


> Getting a belly rub from one of the neighbor girls... life is good.[/QUOTE
> 
> So precious.........
> 
> They get cuter with every update. Can't believe they're three weeks now.


----------



## Sweet Girl

That photo of the one puppy with another puppy's nose in its mouth is to die for. "Oh, look. What's this? I'll just give it a little taste..." This stage must be so fun to watch as they start to explore everything. And the one getting the belly rub seems to have found a little corner of heaven! 

Thanks for keeping our puppy cravings satisfied!


----------



## Claudia M

fourlakes said:


> The Abby X Tito pups, a.k.a. the Tater Tots, are 3 weeks old today. There is a lot of goofing around going on.


I doubt I will be able to wait another year to get a puppy. They are just so precious, so adorable, so cute!


----------



## fourlakes

The Abby X Tito pups have started eating some "solid" food - mushy puppy chow gruel. They love it! After dinner it's time for a nap in a puppy pile.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Oooooh! They're growing up!  Man, you and all your neighbour puppy lovers are SO lucky you get to cuddle and play with them everyday.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Oh goodness, so cute!


----------



## GoldenMum

Those are sure some awfully cute sacked out Taters!


----------



## Kmullen

Soooo cute!!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Having seen the tiny tails wagging and heard the baby voices, I want more video! Please? In all your spare time? 

They are precious and I so want to hold them and be a socialization specialist. Me and hundreds of other Forum members, of course. 

How can they possibly grow up so quickly?!

Enjoy your moments of peace before the havoc is fully under way. 

:wavey:


----------



## OutWest

fourlakes said:


> The Abby X Tito pups have started eating some "solid" food - mushy puppy chow gruel. They love it! After dinner it's time for a nap in a puppy pile.


I've been so busy admiring the babies that I forgot to ask--How is their mama doing?


----------



## fourlakes

OutWest said:


> I've been so busy admiring the babies that I forgot to ask--How is their mama doing?


Abby is doing great. She is an excellent mom. Now that they have started on some puppy chow things will get easier for her. I'll try to get some action-packed puppy video soon.


----------



## *Laura*

fourlakes said:


> Abby is doing great. She is an excellent mom. Now that they have started on some puppy chow things will get easier for her. I'll try to get some action-packed puppy video soon.


What a good mama - glad things will get easier for her now. Can't WAIT for the new video ...but no pressure


----------



## fourlakes

You asked for it, you got it... TWO new puppy videos taken today! The pups are now 25 days old.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Thank you-what great videos, love these.

These little ones aren't so little anymore. 

Too cute the one barking.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Oooooh! Thank you thank you!! I've watched them both three times already!  They are so happy and healthy looking! How fun. 

How are Mama and Auntie Breeze doing? Do they like the crazy puppy antics? I could watch them all day.


----------



## hotel4dogs

So sweet!!! 
I think there's a "tiny tito" in the litter. It's the one in the second video that's just lying around while the others are all rough housing


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> So sweet!!!
> I think there's a "tiny tito" in the litter. It's the one in the second video that's just lying around while the others are all rough housing


I literally just snorted when I read that. (Not a pretty thing!) : And I'm still laughing.


----------



## fourlakes

hotel4dogs said:


> So sweet!!!
> I think there's a "tiny tito" in the litter. It's the one in the second video that's just lying around while the others are all rough housing


Oh Barb, too funny! I wonder which one that was sleeping through all the rowdiness...?


----------



## GoldenMum

They are starting to look like full grown spuds! My they are adorable! Thank you for the puppy fix!


----------



## KiwiD

adorable. the little puppy barks and them toddling around made my day.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Awwww, so cute!


----------



## OutWest

Oh that gave me such a nice lift! In the first one they look a bit like lurching miniature T-rexes... going after each other with their mouths open...  The barks in the second one sounded almost adult! The way they were staring through the gate made me think they might be planning an escape sometime soon.


----------



## Claudia M

I want one I want one I want one. I know they are all spoken for, if anyone backs out please please please let me know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
LOL I love the "Tiny Tito"!!!


----------



## MaddieMagoo

I want that bossy one who started barking as soon as you came closer to the ex-pen...my type of dog


----------



## autumn's mom

Love the new videos. They are so cute. I love how they play together.


----------



## Ksdenton

THEY ARE SOOO ADORABLE!!!
  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xoerika620xo

Oh boy oh boy oh boy!!!!!!! Puppies!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MercyMom

fourlakes said:


> The Abby X Tito pups, a.k.a. the Tater Tots, are 3 weeks old today. There is a lot of goofing around going on.


 Awwww! That's great!


----------



## MercyMom

fourlakes said:


> You asked for it, you got it... TWO new puppy videos taken today! The pups are now 25 days old.
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xr3ruy4l-Z8
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=05s5PG7ywMI


 
Awww! I love hearing those little feet thumping on the floor!:smooch:


----------



## GoldensGirl

Oh, I'm in love! Puppy love! Thank you so much for the videos. :appl::appl::appl:

Bet you are going to be one very busy lady for the next few weeks, as those little bundles of energy become more independent and ever more creative. I hope your socialization experts have lots of time on their hands.


----------



## *Laura*

Thank you for the new videos!!! I love them all....soooo cute


----------



## Ksdenton

I have a request for a 24/7 webcam set up please. I need to see more  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest

Ksdenton said:


> I have a request for a 24/7 webcam set up please. I need to see more
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


LOL. I'm with Ksdenton... More, please! (in your spare time...)


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm with Ksdenton and Outwest about the Webcam request. Actually I was thinking about that when they were first born, but didn't say anything.

I really enjoyed watching the one the Canine Service Dogs had set up for one of their litters.


----------



## fourlakes

I have joked with people that no one would get anything done at work if I had a puppy webcam. Unfortunately I have no clue whatsoever about how to accomplish that. The first YouTube video took me forever to figure out - but I have that down now so I'm not a completely lost cause! But I will check with my techno-advisors (son and fiancé, both very internet savvy) and see what's involved. Glad you all liked the video! It is such a sweet litter. I am enjoying them very much.


----------



## OutWest

fourlakes said:


> I have joked with people that no one would get anything done at work if I had a puppy webcam. Unfortunately I have no clue whatsoever about how to accomplish that. The first YouTube video took me forever to figure out - but I have that down now so I'm not a completely lost cause! But I will check with my techno-advisors (son and fiancé, both very internet savvy) and see what's involved. Glad you all liked the video! It is such a sweet litter. I am enjoying them very much.


Well *my* job right now is looking for work... and from all the time I spend on GRF looking at puppies and dogs, you can tell I'm not doing my job terribly well!


----------



## WendyO

They are so sweet. They were born the same day as my puppy so it's very cool to see how they're growing up and knowing that my puppy is likely doing the same things. Thanks, so much for sharing!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tito has a new name

The Spud Stud ! ! !


----------



## fourlakes

The Abby X Tito pups are four weeks old today. They have moved to larger quarters so they have room to play. Here are two checking out the world outside the box. Mom Abby still checks in on them and nurses occasionally.


----------



## hotel4dogs

They make my day!


----------



## my4goldens

They "almost" make me want another puppy. And then I come to my senses. They are just adorable !!!!


----------



## Ksdenton

C
U
T
E

C
U
T
E


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest

Have they been outdoors yet? I'd love see them exploring the grass... I bet they are very curious!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

They're so darn cute, looks like they would be a lot of fun.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aww so cute!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweet Girl

I think I just died. Those little faces! The two looking over the barrier.. I'd like them both please... 

And in the one with Abby - the two looking at her have such expressions of adoration in their eyes. They all just look so lovely. I'd be wrapped around their little paws.


----------



## fourlakes

Question: who is that bigger dog in with the puppies? Hint: it's not their mom. Answer: that would be big sister Breeze who likes to hang out with the kiddos.


----------



## KiwiD

Look at those cuties peeking over in that first picture and the one with Breeze in the pen is so sweet.


----------



## P28driver

Wow, just adorable! We printed out the picture of the escape artists and taped it to the wall next to my son's bed. My wife made him a calendar so he could count down the days. He's just a little excited!


----------



## hotel4dogs

awww, Breeze is such a good girl! She's practicing for when her turn comes!


----------



## Sweet Girl

fourlakes said:


> Question: who is that bigger dog in with the puppies? Hint: it's not their mom. Answer: that would be big sister Breeze who likes to hang out with the kiddos.


This just melts my heart. It's so sweet that she feels so protective of them. I think she's trying to let you know that she'd like to do this herself someday.  And I love that Abby lets Breeze hang out with them. Lots of love and trust around those puppies. It reminds me of Tesia's puppyhood - she also had a very trusting mum (who was also named Abby) and she had a cat and a Chihuahua who practically lived in their box and later in their pen (the cat almost full time - she was oddly attached to the pups). I don't know if it's at all related - but Tesia loved cats her entire life.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I hadn't thought of it until SweetGirl mentioned it, but that really says a lot about Abby's temperament that she lets Breeze do that! What a great girl!


----------



## MikaTallulah

They are all precious!!!


----------



## xoerika620xo

Everytime I catch up on this thread I always tell my boyfriend "I want another puppy!!!!" 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucky Penny

Adorable!


----------



## MikaTallulah

I want a puppy! I am going to put my puppy plans on hold though til I finish my DNP and am a nurse practitioner in 3 years. That will be my reward! I can do it!!

But looking at these pics makes it so hard!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

fourlakes said:


> I have joked with people that no one would get anything done at work if I had a puppy webcam. Unfortunately I have no clue whatsoever about how to accomplish that. The first YouTube video took me forever to figure out - but I have that down now so I'm not a completely lost cause! But I will check with my techno-advisors (son and fiancé, both very internet savvy) and see what's involved. Glad you all liked the video! It is such a sweet litter. I am enjoying them very much.


We would all be thrilled for you to install a puppy cam! But the people who would love it the most are the soon-to-be parents of these adorable babies.

Watching them makes me wish I had what it takes to breed Goldens, but I know that's not realistic. Thank you for letting me look over your shoulder now and then.

:wavey:


----------



## fourlakes

GoldensGirl said:


> We would all be thrilled for you to install a puppy cam! But the people who would love it the most are the soon-to-be parents of these adorable babies.
> 
> Watching them makes me wish I had what it takes to breed Goldens, but I know that's not realistic. Thank you for letting me look over your shoulder now and then.


I'm glad you are enjoying the updates, photos, video. I'm happy to share the experience of a litter of puppies growing as much as I can. Not sure I can manage a puppy cam but will talk to my techno-advisors (son & fiancé) when they come this weekend about what is involved. 

Breeding is definitely not for everyone: hard work, stress, mess, sometimes heartbreak - along with the huge satisfaction of sending quality pups off to good homes. My parents bred hunting dogs so I grew up with puppies. And I am an elementary art teacher as my 1/2 time "day job" and have high tolerance for things being hectic and messy. Anyway, glad you are enjoying "looking over my shoulder"!


----------



## OutWest

I would think it would be almost painful to let them go after all the thought, planning and love that gets put into everything, from conception onward. Now I understand why the good breeders want to stay in touch with their dogs' new families after they leave.


----------



## Kylie

fourlakes said:


> I'm glad you are enjoying the updates, photos, video. I'm happy to share the experience of a litter of puppies growing as much as I can. Not sure I can manage a puppy cam but will talk to my techno-advisors (son & fiancé) when they come this weekend about what is involved.
> 
> Breeding is definitely not for everyone: hard work, stress, mess, sometimes heartbreak - along with the huge satisfaction of sending quality pups off to good homes. My parents bred hunting dogs so I grew up with puppies. And I am an elementary art teacher as my 1/2 time "day job" and have high tolerance for things being hectic and messy. Anyway, glad you are enjoying "looking over my shoulder"!


I love looking over anyones should when there are puppies to see!  Especially golden pups.


----------



## GoldenMum

I am on vacation, just got into London, from Paris. Had a little down time, and had to check in on the spudsters! They are growing so big! And breeze is such a good big sis to them.

Barb......Tell the spud stud, he did good!


----------



## fourlakes

Pups outside on a beautiful morning.


----------



## fourlakes

Good morning everyone!


----------



## MikaTallulah

I need to ban myself from this page. I had puppy fever already now it is unmanageable!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

fourlakes said:


> I'm glad you are enjoying the updates, photos, video. I'm happy to share the experience of a litter of puppies growing as much as I can. Not sure I can manage a puppy cam but will talk to my techno-advisors (son & fiancé) when they come this weekend about what is involved.


I'm enjoying this so much more than I can express! I hope your techno-advisors figure out the webcam, but we are grateful for every photo.



fourlakes said:


> Breeding is definitely not for everyone: hard work, stress, mess, sometimes heartbreak - along with the huge satisfaction of sending quality pups off to good homes. My parents bred hunting dogs so I grew up with puppies. And I am an elementary art teacher as my 1/2 time "day job" and have high tolerance for things being hectic and messy. Anyway, glad you are enjoying "looking over my shoulder"!


Hectic and messy I can handle. But I think you left out the most important thing that I don't have: knowledge! From what I have learned, thanks to the patience of members on this forum, it takes a lot of expertise to "send quality pups off to good homes." It isn't luck - it's hard work and expertise, not to mention the cost of tests and training and competing.

My thanks to you and everyone else who makes that investment of love.


----------



## TheZ's

It just makes me happy to see those beautiful pups. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tahnee GR

Oh, they are getting so big! Envious of your nice weather and dry yard! So good for them to explore.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Awww, they are just adorable! It's giving me puppy fever too, and mine hasn't even been born yet!


----------



## Sweet Girl

I just can't get over those little faces! Thank you for continuing to feed our puppy cravings. They must have been so fun to watch exploring the big, exciting outdoors.


----------



## Belle's Mom

Those puppies are too precious!! I can only imagine how hard it will be for you to part with them.


----------



## Lucky Penny

I can't get over how big they have gotten so fast!


----------



## nolefan

fourlakes said:


> ..... I am an elementary art teacher as my 1/2 time "day job" and have high tolerance for things being hectic and messy. ...


"Must have high tolerance for hectic and messy" - that must be under the job description for just about any elementary teacher but especially art  Too funny! I sure am loving this thread, it's really so much fun to see them growing.


----------



## Ksdenton

Is it just me or are GR butts just so darn cute and on a puppy it's even cuter? Little fluffy things. I want to kiss all over them, the puppies not the butts. 
CUTE CUTE CUTE!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claudia M

I can't get over how cute they are!!!! Thank you for the videos and pictures.


----------



## fourlakes

_"...Hectic and messy I can handle. But I think you left out the most important thing that I don't have: knowledge! From what I have learned, thanks to the patience of members on this forum, it takes a lot of expertise to "send quality pups off to good homes." It isn't luck - it's hard work and expertise, not to mention the cost of tests and training and competing._

_My thanks to you and everyone else who makes that investment of love."_

I'm glad everyone is enjoying the puppy pics. They are super cute which is probably why golden puppies are featured in advertising so often. And it's nice to hear breeders being appreciated! You would not believe how often I hear that it is "easy money" when I have SO much time and money invested. I would say that it does take expertise but that is something that can be acquired. Things like tolerance for stress and mess, being very "hands on" (another art teacher trait, now that I think of it...), etc. you either have or don't. More photos soon!


----------



## hotel4dogs

I like being on my side of the table, so to speak. I could never, ever, ever do what you do, Jane!


----------



## fourlakes

For those of you who want more photos here are some "action shots" from today - big sister Breeze playing with the puppies.


----------



## fourlakes

hotel4dogs said:


> I like being on my side of the table, so to speak. I could never, ever, ever do what you do, Jane!


And this from someone who runs a boarding kennel!


----------



## love never dies

I want to play with the puppies too


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Fantastic pictures, the pups are just darling. Big Sister Breeze is a beauty too, love her coloring.


----------



## Ljilly28

Cute babies


----------



## Sweet Girl

fourlakes said:


> For those of you who want more photos here are some "action shots" from today - big sister Breeze playing with the puppies.


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!!! I can't stand it! These pics are so great! The one with the pup under Breeze's chin and Breeze with the big smile looks like it could be a human and baby portrait! She looks as proud as a mama would be. It looks like she just adores them. 



hotel4dogs said:


> I like being on my side of the table, so to speak. I could never, ever, ever do what you do, Jane!


A-men to that!! Having raised _one_ puppy, I can't imagine raising nine at a time!! Before they are housetrained to boot! 

But I'm glad you are, Jane - because we get these great pictures of these beautiful puppies!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Anyone following this thread who doesn't have a severe case of puppy fever right now must be carved from stone! They are so precious!


----------



## bemyangell

I know I'm looking at this thread everyday. My son and his fiance has a deposit on a golden which should be born by the end of the month. They are getting married this Saturday.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MikaTallulah

Fourlakes I hope you are putting into you puppy contracts they the new owners must join the forum if they are not already members and give us all updates! It would be a shame to not see them grow up!


----------



## fourlakes

New video of pups at 5 weeks!


----------



## fourlakes

The three girls - 5 weeks old.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

They are beautiful! Thanks for the puppy fix!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great video, fun watching them playing together.

The little girls are just darling.......


----------



## Ksdenton

AAAWWWWWW....
They are precious. Love the little sleeping ones totally oblivious to all the action going on. Even when it's on them. Lol
The last one peeping over the edge...Just precious. 
I notice you don't have collars on them. Do you know which is which from birth? Do you mark them some other way? Do you wait to mark them when older? I know personalities are showing and I assume that's being considered for their future home selections. Just curious how this is all done. 
Thanks for all the puppy love your spreading with this thread.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs

oh my, how will you ever pick?? All three look adorable. Would love to see a stacked photo of each in a couple of weeks  . For the moment, I kind of favor the middle one, but it's hard to say.
Loved the video. See the one with his back up against the wall sleeping? THAT's Tiny Tito. He sleeps in that position most of the time, back against the wall, oblivious to anything going on around him!


----------



## xoerika620xo

Oh my goodness I am so in love they are gorgeous I love the middle girl she is my fav 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl

Visiting this thread is simply dangerous! Puppy fever goes wild!!!!!!! :--happy::dblthumb2 :uhoh:


----------



## nolefan

Oh no!! I didn't think they could get cuter, but they are  Wow, what sweet babies.... and those girls, oh my goodness, the faces! Thank you so much for the updates!


----------



## nolefan

hotel4dogs said:


> .... See the one with his back up against the wall sleeping? THAT's Tiny Tito. He sleeps in that position most of the time, back against the wall, oblivious to anything going on around him!



I noticed that little guy immediately! hahahahaha! what a cutie and that's what I thought, totally oblivious to all the chaos and mayhem. What a hoot!


----------



## fourlakes

_I notice you don't have collars on them. Do you know which is which from birth? Do you mark them some other way? Do you wait to mark them when older? I know personalities are showing and I assume that's being considered for their future home selections. Just curious how this is all done. _

No, I don't put collars on the puppies yet. I mark them with fabric paint but right now the colors are pretty well worn off -- all that rough-housing takes it's toll. So I need to redo that. The personalities are definitely showing now. The information buyers provide on the puppy application and my observations of personality are factors in placement. I also have temperament testing and conformation assessment done at 7 weeks. I just looked through the puppy applications again yesterday to see exactly what each person/ family wants. A couple of them want a totally mellow pup -- and I think we have that covered (two of what Barb calls "Tiny Titos" in the batch)! One wants to do obedience, another a hunting dog... things like that. It's amazing how well the process works.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Just for fun....Tito at 6 weeks old:


----------



## hotel4dogs

And at 7-1/2 weeks old, just got home:


----------



## Dallas Gold

Oh my, I now am suffering from a full onset puppy fever......and it's too soon!!!!!!!!!! these puppies are so precious! There are going to be some very happy new puppy owners very soon!


----------



## hotel4dogs

ok, I am comparing the head shapes of the tater tots to Tito's head as a baby, and I am so liking what I see! Abby Gale has a beautiful head, too, and I think the puppies are going to be stunning. Not that I'm biased....


----------



## *Laura*

fourlakes said:


> The three girls - 5 weeks old.


Oh my gosh. These little girls are sooooo cute. I love them


----------



## Lucky Penny

There looks to be like a big game of bitey bite going on in the video! That one poor puppy is the target!


----------



## OutWest

hotel4dogs said:


> Just for fun....Tito at 6 weeks old:


That's him in the pic on the upper left corner yes? Interesting this his colors changed so much! What a cute baby he was.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Yes, and I *think* (right Jane?) all three of the girls are going to be fairly dark, too. If you look at the ears, you generally get a good idea of what color they will be when they grow up.

Here's the spud stud tonight. Note the exact same position as the Tiny Tito in the video!


----------



## Sally's Mom

Barb, didn't see what you wrote when I said to myself, that I liked the one in the middle. They are all adorable...


----------



## GoldenMum

Traveling home from vacation in London today, just what I needed; a puppy fix! Gorgeous spudettes!


----------



## fourlakes

hotel4dogs said:


> Yes, and I *think* (right Jane?) all three of the girls are going to be fairly dark, too. If you look at the ears, you generally get a good idea of what color they will be when they grow up.
> 
> Here's the spud stud tonight. Note the exact same position as the Tiny Tito in the video!


 Am totally seeing the resemblance to some mini-Titos here...


----------



## *Laura*

Awwwww. Mini Titos. How wonderful


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> Here's the spud stud tonight. Note the exact same position as the Tiny Tito in the video!


This made me laugh out loud. It IS the exact position!! 

I love the video - it amazes me how a couple can manage to sleep through all the fun. Definitely the laid back dudes. All three of those girls are sweeter than sweet. You are so lucky you get to hang out with them all the time!!


----------



## Ksdenton

Watched it again today.   


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ServiceDogs

fourlakes said:


> _
> No, I don't put collars on the puppies yet. I mark them with fabric paint but right now the colors are pretty well worn off -- all that rough-housing takes it's toll. So I need to redo that. _


_
You use fabric paint? I have never heard of that. Is it a special kind/brand that is safe? Or just any fabric paint?_


----------



## fourlakes

ServiceDogs said:


> You use fabric paint? I have never heard of that. Is it a special kind/brand that is safe? Or just any fabric paint?


I use Handy Art fabric paint which is what I use with kids at my school. I am an elementary art teacher. Art materials that are have the ACMI "AP" seal are certified non-toxic and ok to use with younger kids. (That translates to Art and Creative Materials Institute Approved.)


----------



## Tahnee GR

I've used fabric paint in the past as well. This last time, we used nail polish.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I know someone that shaves a small patch. Left flank, right shoulder, right neck, left front foot, etc.


----------



## fourlakes

Puppies will be 6 weeks old on Saturday. Here they are looking for mom, forever wanting to nurse. Bad news kids, mom is done nursing. It's puppy food from now on. Life is tough.


----------



## GoldenMum

Oh my, beyond adorable...................mom, Mom, MOM........we is hungry!


----------



## CStrong73

SOOO adorable!! I bet you are going to miss them when they go off to their new homes.


----------



## fourlakes

Having fun with visitors and running around in the yard, maybe life isn't so tough after all.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Oh my goodness! Cuteness abounds! It's giving me such puppy fever--ours is supposed to be born in a couple of weeks. I still say that goldens are the cutest puppies out of all breeds of dogs--who could resist?


----------



## Tahnee GR

hotel4dogs said:


> I know someone that shaves a small patch. Left flank, right shoulder, right neck, left front foot, etc.


I used to do that but puppy people got very upset with the missing patches of hair :uhoh:


----------



## MercyMom

fourlakes said:


> Having fun with visitors and running around in the yard, maybe life isn't so tough after all.


How cute!


----------



## *Laura*

Puppies will be 6 weeks old on Saturday. Here they are looking for mom, forever wanting to nurse. Bad news kids, mom is done nursing. It's puppy food from now on. Life is tough.

The puppies are beyond ADORABLE....What a great puppy picture


----------



## Sweet Girl

They are all such a beautiful colour. And don't even get me started on the faces. They must get endless kisses. 

There seem to be two missing - let me guess - are they the two tiny Titos?? Asleep behind all the activity? ::


----------



## fourlakes

Sweet Girl said:


> There seem to be two missing - let me guess - are they the two tiny Titos?? Asleep behind all the activity? ::


I would say that's a pretty good guess!


----------



## Ksdenton

AAAAAWWWW..... I wish I could have one, or two, or three or all of them!!!
I just want to come play with them and then go home. I think I might just befriend Fallchase so I can play with her puppies. She's very close by. Hmmm... Checking online to see if she has any litters due. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest

Where's my mooooommmmmy? Poor little babes. 

How is Abby doing? is she trying to get to them? They look spectacularly well fed at any rate!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Took the words right out of my mouth!!

I see some very fine looking heads in that group. LOVE the darker one second from the right.



Sweet Girl said:


> There seem to be two missing - let me guess - are they the two tiny Titos?? Asleep behind all the activity? ::


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Love the new picture, they are just so darn cute. 

I've got terminal puppy fever, my DH won't let me have one, shame on him.


----------



## fourlakes

One of Newton's Laws of Physics applies to the Tiny Titos as well: a body at rest tends to stay at rest. Here is one of the napping Tiny Tito boys.


----------



## nolefan

Tito's Law!! Ha! I can't believe we only have a couple weeks of this thread left to look forward to. Those puppies are cuter everytime I check in. I have enjoyed this so much... the only saving grace is watching a couple of them grow up on the forum... How in the world will you pick one to keep, Jane? They are so dear, I couldn't imagine having to choose.



fourlakes said:


> One of Newton's Laws of Physics applies to the Tiny Titos as well: a body at rest tends to stay at rest. Here is one of the napping Tiny Tito boys.


----------



## fourlakes

nolefan said:


> Tito's Law!! Ha! I can't believe we only have a couple weeks of this thread left to look forward to. Those puppies are cuter everytime I check in. I have enjoyed this so much... the only saving grace is watching a couple of them grow up on the forum... How in the world will you pick one to keep, Jane? They are so dear, I couldn't imagine having to choose.


Hi Kristy: Only three girls so that narrows things down. Glad I'm not keeping a boy because that would be a very hard choice. The problem being I like all three girls! Tough call.


----------



## mscici

*Golden Retriever Puppy*

Hi, I also love to have that kind of breed...
These dogs are lovable, well-mannered, intelligent dogs with a great charm. They are easily trained, and always patient and gentle with children. Charming, devoted and self-assured, they are a popular family dog...


----------



## Mjpar72

I love this shot Beautiful!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

LIke father, like son, lolol! 
I am so glad that two of the puppies are going to forum members so we can continue to watch them grow. I am hoping that more of the puppy people will join after they bring home their little 'tater!


----------



## OutWest

What I want to know is, How did Tito get all those capital letters after his name if all he does is nap??? :curtain: :


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> LIke father, like son, lolol!
> I am so glad that two of the puppies are going to forum members so we can continue to watch them grow. I am hoping that more of the puppy people will join after they bring home their little 'tater!


This should be a condition of taking them home, IMHO.  Can't it be written into the contract?


----------



## hotel4dogs

Although I know you are kidding, the truth is that Tito is, in my humble and often wrong opinion, exactly how a golden should be.
He just lies around quietly when I don't have anything particular for him to do. But when I do, he flips the switch to "ON" and he's a whole different dog.
It's that "OFF" switch that people talk about. Goldens should have them.
It's what makes them so easy to live with!



OutWest said:


> What I want to know is, How did Tito get all those capital letters after his name if all he does is nap??? :curtain: :


----------



## P28driver

> It's that "OFF" switch that people talk about. Goldens should have them.
> It's what makes them so easy to live with!


I have to second that. Sophie always tolerated us being gone to work or busy with something else very well, just snoozed or sauntered around with us. But grab a stick or a frisbee and watch out. Or come around the corner to her favorite swimming hole and watch her switch on and the excitement shoot through the roof. Or just say the words "outside" or "walk" or "ride"! They're loads of fun when you're ready to play, and they're not constantly annoying you when you're busy or overly hyper when left alone too long.

Jane - can't wait until next week. We're all very excited!


----------



## CStrong73

hotel4dogs said:


> Although I know you are kidding, the truth is that Tito is, in my humble and often wrong opinion, exactly how a golden should be.
> He just lies around quietly when I don't have anything particular for him to do. But when I do, he flips the switch to "ON" and he's a whole different dog.
> It's that "OFF" switch that people talk about. Goldens should have them.
> It's what makes them so easy to live with!


This is what I love so much about Rocket.
Complete couch potato in the house. Fast enough to come close to snatching a bird out of the air when you let him loose in the soccer field, and non-stop running and playing when he's around other dogs.


----------



## fourlakes

hotel4dogs said:


> Although I know you are kidding, the truth is that Tito is, in my humble and often wrong opinion, exactly how a golden should be.
> He just lies around quietly when I don't have anything particular for him to do. But when I do, he flips the switch to "ON" and he's a whole different dog.
> It's that "OFF" switch that people talk about. Goldens should have them.
> It's what makes them so easy to live with!


And the two "Tiny Tito" boys switch "ON" as well and party with the other pups. Not to mention both being complete cuddle-bugs. (Another highly important Golden trait in my book !) Very nice dispositions.


----------



## mylissyk

Perfect Golden temperment and personality! Sigh, how wonderful.


----------



## hotel4dogs

oh yes, the cuddling is critical to me, too! They are big love bugs.
But also the ability to understand, "go away, I've had it". 




fourlakes said:


> And the two "Tiny Tito" boys switch "ON" as well and party with the other pups. Not to mention both being complete cuddle-bugs. (Another highly important Golden trait in my book !) Very nice dispositions.


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> Although I know you are kidding, the truth is that Tito is, in my humble and often wrong opinion, exactly how a golden should be.
> He just lies around quietly when I don't have anything particular for him to do. But when I do, he flips the switch to "ON" and he's a whole different dog.
> It's that "OFF" switch that people talk about. Goldens should have them.
> It's what makes them so easy to live with!


I third this! 

I loved this about Tesia, too. She would lie around quietly in my house, but if I said, want to go to the park?? She was ready! She'd play and play and play, and then when we'd get home, she'd drop the tennis ball at the door, and come in and be off. Snuggly and sweet but never overbearing. Or she would quietly play with her own toys. It was a perfect balance. And I used to say, she was SO good in my house that she deserved to get out and run every single day and have fun, as much as possible. So her off switch benefited her, too!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Love those working off and on switches! These puppies are just so precious!


----------



## fourlakes

The Abby X Tito puppies are 6 weeks old today. Here they are playing in the outdoor run. Hiding under the old Adirondack chair has been a favorite with puppies for years. And it's always fun to play with big sister Breeze - let's get her!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Love the new pictures of these beautiful little ones. 

The one of the pups getting Breeze is my favorite, so cute.


----------



## OutWest

So cute! Is that Abby peeking in through the gate?


----------



## fourlakes

OutWest said:


> So cute! Is that Abby peeking in through the gate?


Yes, Abby has been keeping an eye on the kids -- but not nursing any more so keeping her distance for now. Her choice - and I'm supporting that.


----------



## hotel4dogs

ummmm, Jane, I think between us we'd better keep all 9 of them. They are just too too adorable.


----------



## P28driver

*I object!!* 

So is that normal, for a mom to start withdrawing around this age? I was wondering why she was outside and Breezy inside. I guess they need to get used to being away from her pretty soon...


----------



## *Laura*

I was hoping for a puppy fix .....Aw i feel better now . Still can hardly stand the cuteness


----------



## fourlakes

P28driver said:


> *I object!!*
> 
> So is that normal, for a mom to start withdrawing around this age? I was wondering why she was outside and Breezy inside. I guess they need to get used to being away from her pretty soon...


Yes, she is weaning them. They just want to nurse -- like desperately!!! And Abby is done nursing them. The moms are done by 6 weeks. They need to stay separated for awhile until her milk is gone. Then she can be around them without them constantly harassing her. It's a separation process and perfectly normal.


----------



## MikaTallulah

Breeze is such a good big sister!

Roxy was the same way with Cozy's Pups!


----------



## Sweet Girl

I love the puppy action shots walking towards the camera! And Breeze just continues to melt my heart. She's going to miss her little sibs when they go. Are you worried she will be sad? I guess you're keeping one of them, so that will help her. She has been such a good big sister to them.


----------



## Dexter12

I've just spent the morning catching up on the spuds, all 39 pages. They are such beautiful puppies, I've loved all the pics and video up to this point. I love that Breeze has been such a good big sister to all of them!


----------



## fourlakes

A very busy day for the Abby X Tito pups. The school where I teach has a fundraising auction each spring. This year I donated a "Play Date With Puppies!" Today was the date. Kids and puppies all had a blast.


----------



## Vhuynh2

Those kids are SO lucky!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

What a wonderful idea, I know the kids loved it and the puppies enjoyed it too.

Not sure who has the biggest smiles, the children or the pups.


----------



## Winniesmom

What lucky and beautiful pups. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KiwiD

What fun for those girls and the puppies too. Adorable pictures


----------



## hotel4dogs

What an amazing idea!! Those are some lucky puppies....and lucky kids!
What great photos. I hope the kids got copies


----------



## hotel4dogs

ok, I'm not just saying this because I'm biased (which I freely admit I am), but those puppies are so wonderfully uniform! Each one as good looking as the others. I think your conformation evaluator is going to have a hard time picking from this litter  .
Superb heads, very nice bone!


----------



## Sweet Girl

What an amazing idea! I bet a few of those lucky kids will be begging their parents tonight for a Golden Retriever. You may have a few names ready for your next wait list!


----------



## fourlakes

Sweet Girl said:


> What an amazing idea! I bet a few of those lucky kids will be begging their parents tonight for a Golden Retriever. You may have a few names ready for your next wait list!


I told everyone ahead of time that it was "safe" to come over because all of the puppies are sold - no possibility of taking one home!


----------



## *Laura*

Oh what FUN for those kids. What a great idea. I'll bet the kids will remember this visit forever. Very previous pictures - thanks


----------



## OutWest

What a great idea for fundraising! Those pictures are wonderful.


----------



## Ksdenton

Wonderful, wonderful idea. Best time for everyone. I'm sure the hardest part was getting the kids to leave. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucky Penny

I would bid on that auction item if I could! What a cool idea!


----------



## Ylan's Mom

Cograrulations!, I am so glad they are growing healthy and cute!


----------



## P28driver

Very cool idea! Ethan is already planning a trip for our pup into his preschool before he's off to Kindergarten in the fall. Kids and puppies are such a perfect combination.

I'm realizing now that we were lucky to be able to meet Sophie when she was only 4-5 weeks old. We didn't see her again until 9 weeks when we took her home, but at least we have a couple pictures from that first visit. Being so far away this time precluded such a visit, and we're going a bit nuts seeing the pictures but unable to see them in person yet.

I'm so glad we only have a week left. I don't know how many more of these pictures we could take! Even my slightly reticent wife is admitting to being excited about bringing on of these charmers home. They're getting so big so fast!


----------



## HillsRetrievers

CONGRATS.. Love the colors. Cant wait for pup pics


----------



## teq3

Love the pictures with the kids play date ~ I just love the first one with the girl in the pink and white dress sitting in the chair holding one of the pups and both she and the pup are smiling from ear to ear! You can't help but smile back... so stinking cute!


----------



## fourlakes

By popular demand: more photos! The Abby X Tito pups will be 7 weeks old on Saturday. Not long until they start heading out to their new homes. But for now they are busy exploring and playing in the run.


----------



## fourlakes

This actually happened -- some of the pups were playing in the crate. Another pup came along and closed the door on them!


----------



## Tahnee GR

Oh my, who's the cutie stacking his/her cute puppy self up like a show dog?

They are just adorable!


----------



## fourlakes

Tahnee GR said:


> Oh my, who's the cutie stacking his/her cute puppy self up like a show dog?
> 
> They are just adorable!


That would be one of what we call the "tiny Tito" boys - the ones who are always napping. He is a major cutie.


----------



## Ksdenton

Without a doubt, as a whole, golden puppies are the cutest puppies of all the breeds. 
These are just precious. I think I'd cry to see them go. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## caroline162

Oh my gosh soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute!!!!


----------



## hollyk

Wow!!! There is the Love button?


----------



## Tahnee GR

fourlakes said:


> That would be one of what we call the "tiny Tito" boys - the ones who are always napping. He is a major cutie.


They are all adorable but he is most definitely a major cutie


----------



## nolefan

I am so in love with all these puppies Jane, sure wish I was close enough to visit you... Have you done your evaluations yet or is that next week sometime? Will you let us know which one you are keeping?


----------



## GoldenMum

Oh how beautiful they have all become. I am putting a "Tiny Tito" on my wish list for Santa!


----------



## goldensrbest

They are just ADORABLE.


----------



## xoerika620xo

Oh my they are gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!! it's gonna be so hard letting them go I love the color of the one who's "stacking". 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Omg-so cute!


----------



## Sweet Girl

fourlakes said:


> This actually happened -- some of the pups were playing in the crate. Another pup came along and closed the door on them!


HA!! I love the one watching the pup who shut the door. Looks like he or she is going, "Hey! THAT looks like a fun new game!!"


----------



## P28driver

They're all so beautiful! So one thing I've been wondering while looking at all the pics - are the colors fairly uniform, or is there any significant variation? In some pictures they all seem to be leaning towards the red, while in others there seem to be at least a couple that seem fairly blond. I can't tell if it's just the lighting or exposure or if there actually is that much variation. Just curious...


----------



## GoldensGirl

No, Lucy, no no no no no, you cannot have a puppy any time soon. 
:no: :no: :no: :no: :no:
:uhoh: 

But oh how the photos make me _want_ one...or two...or three...


----------



## fourlakes

nolefan said:


> I am so in love with all these puppies Jane, sure wish I was close enough to visit you... Have you done your evaluations yet or is that next week sometime? Will you let us know which one you are keeping?


They will get temperament tested and evaluated for conformation early next week. The person who is doing it for me is tied up over the weekend. Then I'll decide which girl I'm keeping and the whole who-get-who thing. In terms of color they are all light to medium gold at this point - no red pups in the litter, surprisingly. They will darken up somewhat as they get older. Usually they come out the color of their ears.


----------



## P28driver

Hmm, shows what I know about pups and color. I was thinking they all looked medium to dark except a couple of the pics. Are any of them Abby's color when she was a pup? She would be considered more red, right?


----------



## TheZ's

Just got caught up on the last week or so of pictures. Each of the pups is cuter than the next. I bet your puppy people are itching to bring their puppy home.


----------



## fourlakes

P28driver said:


> Hmm, shows what I know about pups and color. I was thinking they all looked medium to dark except a couple of the pics. Are any of them Abby's color when she was a pup? She would be considered more red, right?


None are Abby's red color. Here are a couple of photos of Abby as a puppy. You can see she's much darker than any in this litter.


----------



## TheZ's

fourlakes said:


> None are Abby's red color. Here are a couple of photos of Abby as a puppy. You can see she's much darker than any in this litter.


What a pretty pup she was.


----------



## hotel4dogs

And what a pretty girl she grew into!
I love the Tiny Tito...I'm thinking show potential in that boy  !
Which one closed the door on the others? Was that one of the boys, or one of the girls? Nothing like a golden with a sense of humor!
It has been so much fun watching the puppies grow over the past 7 weeks. Thanks, Jane, for taking the time to share them with us.


----------



## nolefan

TheZ's said:


> What a pretty pup she was.


I agree, she is so lovely. It will be fun to see if any of her girls favor her.


----------



## fourlakes

hotel4dogs said:


> Which one closed the door on the others? Was that one of the boys, or one of the girls? Nothing like a golden with a sense of humor!


It was one of the little blonde boys. The "tiny Tito" boys are too well behaved for that kind of ruffian behavior


----------



## *Laura*

What a dear, sweet picture of baby Abby. And the pups are growing so much. They are all soooooo adorable!!!


----------



## Pixie

Ok... I declare this the most dangerously adorable current thread in GRF!!!!! Thank god that when I arrive home I have Pixie to re-think the "I am going to have puppies" ideas that start growing in my head everytime I watch this....

Keep them coming


----------



## P28driver

Oh, wow, Abby was such a beautifully dark pup. I just love her head of resting on her toy. Sophie always did that, sometimes on my leg, sometimes on a favorite stuffed animal. The tots may not have her color but they definitely have her cute face! Can't wait to meet them - only 4 days to go!


----------



## coppers-mom

I want the ruffian that closed the door!!!!!!!!!!

One day in the future I'm not going to have a yard full of rescues and I'm going to try to get me a Tito puppy.


----------



## Sweet Girl

fourlakes said:


> None are Abby's red color. Here are a couple of photos of Abby as a puppy. You can see she's much darker than any in this litter.


Abby was such a pretty puppy! And she WAS already so red as a baby. Tesia came from a very dark red dad (and a medium gold mum, also named Abby, by the way) but she was the "reddest" of her litter. Which, as you can see, was not so red. In fact, she became almost the exact colour as her mum when she grew up. And all her sibs were about the same. Interesting how it all works out.


----------



## Kmullen

They are absolutely adorable!!! I love their colors!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Toby and Copper want you to have a Tito puppy some day. So do I.



coppers-mom said:


> I want the ruffian that closed the door!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> One day in the future I'm not going to have a yard full of rescues and I'm going to try to get me a Tito puppy.


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> Toby and Copper want you to have a Tito puppy some day. So do I.


I want a Tito & Abby puppy one day.... so please put me on the list! I'm patient, can wait, but I figure Yogi's gonna need someone to torture him with ear bites in a few years, just like he did to the Tobynator!


----------



## Dallas Gold

fourlakes said:


> That would be one of what we call the "tiny Tito" boys - the ones who are always napping. He is a major cutie.


One of those- I'm placing my order early for the repeat breeding!


----------



## nolefan

coppers-mom said:


> I want the ruffian that closed the door!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> One day in the future I'm not going to have a yard full of rescues and I'm going to try to get me a Tito puppy.


Life is short.... I think you ought to put your name on the wait list


----------



## Emz

So you ship  lol my fiance and i would love to get samson a buddy in a year or so! But we are aways away in vanouver, bc :no: maybe still? This post is so fuj to follow. Your dogs are just gorgeous! :wave:


----------



## coppers-mom

nolefan said:


> Life is short.... I think you ought to put your name on the wait list


4 dogs, 7 cats (+ 6 kittens and rescue Mama cat ATT) and 2 horses are too many to add any more. Just next time I hope to get a Tito puppy (since I can't have a Toby or Copper puppy). I can at least dream.:smooch:


----------



## GoldensGirl

coppers-mom said:


> 4 dogs, 7 cats (+ 6 kittens and rescue Mama cat ATT) and 2 horses are too many to add any more. Just next time I hope to get a Tito puppy (since I can't have a Toby or Copper puppy). I can at least dream.:smooch:


Me, too! Maybe if enough of us sign up in advance....?


----------



## fourlakes

The Abby X Tito pups headed off to the vet this morning for shots and checkups. They will start heading off to their new homes this week.


----------



## TheZ's

Soo cute . . . but a little sad too.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

They're like--let us out!!!


----------



## xoerika620xo

awww no =( no more puppy fix for us. i hope we can keep getting updates on those pups they have become family to us who have been following


----------



## Ksdenton

They grow too fast  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs

I am so hoping that the TWO forum members (three if you include the girl Jane is keeping!) who are getting Abby x Tito puppies will continue to post here, with lots and lots of pictures    .


----------



## GoldensGirl

hotel4dogs said:


> I am so hoping that the TWO forum members (three if you include the girl Jane is keeping!) who are getting Abby x Tito puppies will continue to post here, with lots and lots of pictures    .


Like I keep saying, this ought to be written into the contract as a firm requirement! The lucky folks are standing in for all us honorary puppy parents and surely they have special responsibilities to us!


----------



## fourlakes

I am mentioning GRF to buyers. There is also a Four Lakes Goldens facebook page. Hopefully there will be photos of growing Abby X Tito pups both places. At this point the pups are about ready to go. They need and want more individual attention now than I can provide. You can tell they are ready to go to new families. I am glad that one little girl will be sticking around.


----------



## keeperdog

Gosh....I have been away for awhile and popped in to see the puppies. I have been trying to decide whether to breed my girl or not and if all turns out Tito is my choice. Looking at these puppies and catching up on this thread are really making me think I should do it. I also want a Tito puppy


----------



## MikaTallulah

You need to get your head examined if you aren't lusting after these sweet pups!


----------



## Sally's Mom

Adorable pups, keep us posted!


----------



## GoldenMum

Now that is a van full of ADORABLE!!! Hope they all get a great report from the vet!


----------



## GoldensGirl

fourlakes said:


> I am mentioning GRF to buyers. There is also a Four Lakes Goldens facebook page. Hopefully there will be photos of growing Abby X Tito pups both places. At this point the pups are about ready to go. They need and want more individual attention now than I can provide. You can tell they are ready to go to new families. I am glad that one little girl will be sticking around.


We thank you so much for sharing them with us! I know how much work one little girl is at 8 weeks old and I can scarcely imagine having 8 of them to cherish! But oh what fun it has been to look over your shoulder!


----------



## Lucky Penny

Gosh how these puppies will be missed on this forum!


----------



## P28driver

We arrived in Madison last night and will be heading over to Jane's to pick up Wrigley this morning. Since we were lucky enough to find Jane through GRF we'll be happy to keep you all in the loop with more pictures as he grows up. Hopefully we'll get some great pics today with the kidos and pups. 

Now for a request - we need some help picking a registration name. My son just did his first stint of T-ball this summer and has quickly become a Cubs fan - hence the call name Wrigley. Any suggestions on a clever registration name?

Stay tuned for pics...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

P28driver said:


> We arrived in Madison last night and will be heading over to Jane's to pick up Wrigley this morning. Since we were lucky enough to find Jane through GRF we'll be happy to keep you all in the loop with more pictures as he grows up. Hopefully we'll get some great pics today with the kidos and pups.
> 
> Now for a request - we need some help picking a registration name. My son just did his first stint of T-ball this summer and has quickly become a Cubs fan - hence the call name Wrigley. Any suggestions on a clever registration name?
> 
> Stay tuned for pics...


Awesome, Congratulations!

Looking forward to seeing lots of pictures of Wrigley.


----------



## goldensrbest

Lucky people that are getting one, of these pups.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Oh my God - a van full of puppies!! Too cute. How did they do at their appointment? That must make for a busy appintment! And is someone missing? Or just hiding? I see only eight little faces in the photo.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Four Lakes Home Run!



P28driver said:


> We arrived in Madison last night and will be heading over to Jane's to pick up Wrigley this morning. Since we were lucky enough to find Jane through GRF we'll be happy to keep you all in the loop with more pictures as he grows up. Hopefully we'll get some great pics today with the kidos and pups.
> 
> Now for a request - we need some help picking a registration name. My son just did his first stint of T-ball this summer and has quickly become a Cubs fan - hence the call name Wrigley. Any suggestions on a clever registration name?
> 
> Stay tuned for pics...


----------



## Ksdenton

Is there a theme with this litter? Is it normal to have a theme and is it required to register a name within that theme?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fourlakes

Ksdenton said:


> Is there a theme with this litter? Is it normal to have a theme and is it required to register a name within that theme?
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 I decided to let everyone chose their own name/ personal "theme" (although the 'tater theme was tempting!) People are required to use the Four Lakes prefix if they register with AKC. Variety is the spice of life, as they say. 
Re going to the vets - yes, it's quite an adventure! All 9 pups are in there somewhere. My vet does a lot of reproductive work and is accustomed to handing crowds of puppies. There were two vet techs to help so between the 4 of us it went very smoothly. They all got their fist shots and checkups -- all in excellent health. 
And Wrigley is on his way home to Indiana! I have a feeling there will be photos posted soon.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Are you sad to see them go? I would be..........

I'm going to miss the updates and pictures. Thank you so much for sharing this litter with us, it's been a daily highlight for me. 

So glad Wrigley is going to a forum member so we can see pictures and updates.


----------



## hollyk

P28driver said:


> We arrived in Madison last night and will be heading over to Jane's to pick up Wrigley this morning. Since we were lucky enough to find Jane through GRF we'll be happy to keep you all in the loop with more pictures as he grows up. Hopefully we'll get some great pics today with the kidos and pups.
> 
> Now for a request - we need some help picking a registration name. My son just did his first stint of T-ball this summer and has quickly become a Cubs fan - hence the call name Wrigley. Any suggestions on a clever registration name?
> 
> Stay tuned for pics...


What a lucky lucky family!!

Four Lakes 1060 W Addison Street

The address of Wrigley Field


----------



## OutWest

P28driver said:


> We arrived in Madison last night and will be heading over to Jane's to pick up Wrigley this morning. Since we were lucky enough to find Jane through GRF we'll be happy to keep you all in the loop with more pictures as he grows up. Hopefully we'll get some great pics today with the kidos and pups.
> 
> Now for a request - we need some help picking a registration name. My son just did his first stint of T-ball this summer and has quickly become a Cubs fan - hence the call name Wrigley. Any suggestions on a clever registration name?
> 
> Stay tuned for pics...


Four Lakes Ernie Banks' Cubbies (Wrigley) 
Met mr. Banks once--he's a great guy. 
Or 
Four Lakes Let's Play Two


----------



## MikaTallulah

Four Lakes Batter Up!
Four Lakes Home Run


----------



## hotel4dogs

A bit OT, but once when we were flying back into Chicago, the pilot came on right before we landed and said,
"Welcome to Chicago....Home of the 1908 World Champion Chicago Cubs!"


----------



## fourlakes

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Are you sad to see them go? I would be..........


A little bit sad because man are they CUTE! But they're ready and I'm ready too. And it's such fun to see happy, excited families taking their pups home... then comes that first night at their new home, away from their litter :uhoh: I hope Wrigley doesn't fuss ALL night!


----------



## P28driver

Today was the big day for us - Wrigley came home! We had a wonderful time visiting Jane, Abby, and the pups and getting to know Wrigley before heading out for the long drive home. I started a new thread to cover this new phase of his adventure.



fourlakes said:


> I hope Wrigley doesn't fuss ALL night!


So far we only had about 2 minutes of fussing in his crate. I think he was just too exhausted for much in the way of theatrics! So far he's doing great. 

I'll post more updates and pics on the the new thread, but will keep an eye on this one, especially for the great registration name suggestions. So far "Four Lakes Home Run" seems to have two votes and is simple and apropos but it's too early to make a call. Keep them coming!


----------



## GoldensGirl

P28driver said:


> Today was the big day for us - Wrigley came home! We had a wonderful time visiting Jane, Abby, and the pups and getting to know Wrigley before heading out for the long drive home. I started a new thread to cover this new phase of his adventure.
> 
> 
> So far we only had about 2 minutes of fussing in his crate. I think he was just too exhausted for much in the way of theatrics! So far he's doing great.
> 
> I'll post more updates and pics on the the new thread, but will keep an eye on this one, especially for the great registration name suggestions. So far "Four Lakes Home Run" seems to have two votes and is simple and apropos but it's too early to make a call. Keep them coming!


Congratulations! And thank you for continuing to share Wrigley with us!

Name suggestion: Four Lakes This One's for the Team


----------



## Ksdenton

Four Lakes Let's Play Ball


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MercyMom

I can't believe I've gotten so far behind and that these pups are going to their new homes already! Wow! I am still catching up!


----------



## MercyMom

fourlakes said:


> A very busy day for the Abby X Tito pups. The school where I teach has a fundraising auction each spring. This year I donated a "Play Date With Puppies!" Today was the date. Kids and puppies all had a blast.


All right! I love this!


----------



## MercyMom

coppers-mom said:


> I want the ruffian that closed the door!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> One day in the future I'm not going to have a yard full of rescues and I'm going to try to get me a Tito puppy.


 :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## MercyMom

I am finally caught up. Looks like Wrigley was the first one to go to his new home? It must be so sad yet exciting seeing them go!


----------



## fourlakes

Ksdenton said:


> Four Lakes Let's Play Ball


So far I like Let's Play Ball...
Pups were temperament tested last night which involved another crazy car ride. It was very helpful. I was able to come home and do what I think are just the right matches between pups and what all the new owners are looking for. One more pup heads out tomorrow morning.


----------



## *Laura*

It must be so sad to see these little taters leaving. I'll bet Breezy is sad. But so happy for all the lucky new families


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> Four Lakes Home Run!


Okay, this was by far my favourite... until I saw this one: 



Ksdenton said:


> Four Lakes Let's Play Ball
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Now I can't choose between the two. I love the sentiment of Home Run! But, having lived for 12 wonderful years with a dog whose greatest source of joy was tennis balls... this one speaks to my heart. 

Tough choice!!


----------



## Kylie

fourlakes said:


> So far I like Let's Play Ball...
> Pups were temperament tested last night which involved another crazy car ride. It was very helpful. I was able to come home and do what I think are just the right matches between pups and what all the new owners are looking for. One more pup heads out tomorrow morning.


So which one are you keeping.  And we *require* twice as many pics as normal on the the last days you have them. I think we all are going to shed a few tears when all but your girl have gone home...


----------



## P28driver

Sweet Girl said:


> Okay, this was by far my favourite... until I saw this one:
> 
> 
> 
> Now I can't choose between the two. I love the sentiment of Home Run! But, having lived for 12 wonderful years with a dog whose greatest source of joy was tennis balls... this one speaks to my heart.
> 
> Tough choice!!


Yes, this was my reaction as well, although Sophie's passions were 1) frisbee's and 2) swimming. So far Wrigley love to _chew_ tennis balls...


----------



## hotel4dogs

I LOVE this!



Ksdenton said:


> Four Lakes Let's Play Ball
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs

ok, I'm not just saying this because I'm biased, but the signature picture of Wrigley is too cute for words.


----------



## fourlakes

The Abby x Tito pups are starting to head off to their new homes. Wrigley, pictured on the right with new best buddy Ethan, went home on Tuesday. You can follow him on the "Wrigley Comes Home" puppy thread here on GRF. 

This morning Yoshi went home with Brad and Nikki (photo on right.) Yoshi will be close by here in Madison so he can come and visit his mom and sisters. It's good to stay in touch with family


----------



## GoldenMum

Awwwww, I have to admit I feel a little sad to see the Tito Tots leave. Wiping away a tear for some gorgeous pups I never actually met. I hope they all have wonderful full lives. I am so glad we can follow Wrigley on this forum.


----------



## keeperdog

That will be great to have one of the pups so near. Looks like everyone is thrilled with their new additions. Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## Ksdenton

Any of the pups planned for show or field work?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fourlakes

Ksdenton said:


> Any of the pups planned for show or field work?


None for show but 4 for obedience and/or field.

And now I'd like to introduce the newest member of the Four Lakes Goldens family: Sofie! (Four Lakes So Much So Fast) She will be staying here with mom Abby and big sister Breeze.


----------



## TheZ's

I see great things in Sofie's future. Beautiful expression in her face.


----------



## Kylie

She is adorable! I want to cuddle and play with her so bad! Can't wait to watch her grow up!


----------



## hotel4dogs

oh, I just love her name!!! I see great things in her future, too!


----------



## Ksdenton

Awwwwww!!! She's precious


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest

Softie has a sweet face and a sweet name! Glad she's going to grow up on GRF.


----------



## fourlakes

The puppy exodus continues. Today Sandy went home to Chicago with his new owners Ramona and Jack. Sandy is one handsome boy - and sweet as sweet can be.


----------



## nolefan

Aw, love these family shots! Thank you so much for posting them Jane, it is super sweet to see all the happy faces. We need more photos of Sofie girl, maybe she needs her own new thread as well


----------



## *Laura*

The pictures of all the happy families are priceless. 

......And little Sophie. What a doll!! I love her name. Yes I think Sophie needs her own thread with LOTS of pictures


----------



## Vhuynh2

Sophie is going to get everything she wants with those eyes.. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## hotel4dogs

Ramona and Jack should come meet the Spud Stud some time! 
Sandy is very handsome. Nice head


----------



## fourlakes

hotel4dogs said:


> Sandy is very handsome. Nice head


Lots of really nice heads in this litter - and lots of smarts going on inside those heads!


----------



## fourlakes

One more video for you GRF puppy addicts! Here they are piling out of the door from their indoor kennel to the outdoor run. I am sorry to say that hotel4dog's no jumping rule is being violated here :no:. I'll leave it to the new owners to enforce those rules.


----------



## GoldensGirl

This thread has been a bright spot for days now...among the first and last that I opened. It's lovely to see healthy, happy puppies going home with elated new owners, but I will miss them! It's sad to think that they are unlikely to all be together again in one place. Maybe you can organize a family reunion someday?


----------



## hotel4dogs

As the stud dog owner, I can't thank Jane enough for the photos, videos, and commentaries as this litter has been growing. It has made it a very special litter for me, and it's so wonderful to feel a part of it. 
Thanks Jane!


----------



## Sally's Mom

They are old enough to go to new homes??? So sad! Beautiful pups..


----------



## fourlakes

GoldensGirl said:


> Maybe you can organize a family reunion someday?


Unlikely since they're heading out far and wide. But we can keep up on the Four Lake Goldens facebook page and GRF.


----------



## P28driver

fourlakes said:


> One more video for you GRF puppy addicts! Here they are piling out of the door from their indoor kennel to the outdoor run. I am sorry to say that hotel4dog's no jumping rule is being violated here . I'll leave it to the new owners to enforce those rules.


I sooo wish I had my video camera running when they all piled on Ethan. I got some good rapid fire still shots but they don't convey the sheer kinetic energy in that bunch of pups, especially when mixed with the enthusiasm of an little boy! 

Thanks again Jane for putting up all these pictures and videos of the pups. As a prospective owner it was so nice to stay vicariously involved with their first few weeks. I'm finding out now as I try to post a few updates on Wrigley just how much work it is! Well done!


----------



## OutWest

fourlakes said:


> One more video for you GRF puppy addicts! Here they are piling out of the door from their indoor kennel to the outdoor run. I am sorry to say that hotel4dog's no jumping rule is being violated here :no:. I'll leave it to the new owners to enforce those rules.
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9ErPDw65M0


Oh that was too cute! I want the one who jumped on the cameraperson! All that energy, fluff and plumpness in once place. I bet your house is going to seem very empty when they're gone. Jane.


----------



## goodog

*puppy dance*



fourlakes said:


> It's more like a wiggle than a wag. And the pups were two days old when I took the video yesterday. So yes, they do wiggle/wag right away!


always looks like they have to start the wag-wig- at their shoulders--by the time get gets it their tails---they are doing *the puppy dance*-a wonderful sight.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Welcome to the forum ! ! ! ! ! :d



goodog said:


> always looks like they have to start the wag-wig- at their shoulders--by the time get gets it their tails---they are doing *the puppy dance*-a wonderful sight.


----------



## Sweet Girl

That video is insane!!! I love how they all come out the door, "go go go go goooooo!!!" (And what an amazing set-up you have!)

Too cute! Oh, and they're eight weeks old today! Happy 8 weeks! Your families all look SO happy with their new pups!!

Sofie is an absolute sweetie - can't wait to see more pictures of her. She is going to have a great life. I'm also glad Abby and Breezy get to keep a puppy, too!


----------



## fourlakes

Kooper left for his new home this morning. He will live in Oconomowoc, Wisconsin with Pat and Bill.


----------



## fourlakes

And another boy left this afternoon. Leo will live in the country outside Minneapolis with owners Jeff and Chris. He will also have a Golden "big sister" named Izzy.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Only a couple left now. It makes me sad.
That Leo is a chunky monkey!


----------



## OutWest

I love these departure photos... Everyone looks so happy and is smiling so hard!


----------



## Lucky Penny

Love the photos and videos! Everyone looks so happy with their new puppies. Congrats on your new baby, it will be fun watching her grow!


----------



## Ksdenton

Leo is so cute. Looks like a big boy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaureenM

What a great thread! Really love the pictures of the pups with their new families, they all look just so happy!!


----------



## Pixie

Thank you for the "good bye pictures". I thyink it is wonderful way for us to turn page on the Abby x Tito pups. Seeing them with theie new family 

Hope to see some around here and FB page indeed


----------



## teq3

Thank you Jane for sharing the family pictures ~ It's been such a pleasure to "watch" all those beautiful puppies grow up and go to their furever homes! God bless you and all those puppies


----------



## fourlakes

*Puppy Exodus*

Another Abby X Tito pup left the nest this morning. Mayzie went home to Delafield - near Milwaukee. She is a lucky girl to have three great kids to love her. Check out her stylish new collar - looking good.


----------



## Sweet Girl

She looks so happy in the picture of the car! Like she's saying, "Hey! I'm going to a great home!" As someone partial to pink, I love the collar.


----------



## fourlakes

I must confess I bought Sofie a girly pink collar today and a pink heart ID tag. No way would I put pink on Abby or Breeze, it just would not fit their personalities. But Sofie seems like more of a girly type girl. Then this afternoon Sofie totally took her brother down. A very assertive girly girl!


----------



## OutWest

fourlakes said:


> A very assertive girly girl!


That's the best kind! 

Now we need pics of la belle Sofie in her new collar.


----------



## hotel4dogs

You go Sofie!! Give him what-for!! I love the tough, assertive girly girls!
One puppy left? 
I wonder who she is going to live with ???


----------



## Dallas Gold

hotel4dogs said:


> You go Sofie!! Give him what-for!! I love the tough, assertive girly girls!
> One puppy left?
> I wonder who she is going to live with ???


I think she's posted a thread called It was supposed to be my Gotcha Day!


----------



## fourlakes

hotel4dogs said:


> One puppy left?
> I wonder who she is going to live with ???


Actually TWO pups leaving a day late due to severe thunderstorms here today. Both people were flying and no flying today. And I believe both of them are forum members.... that's all I can say.


----------



## Sweet Girl

fourlakes said:


> I must confess I bought Sofie a girly pink collar today and a pink heart ID tag. No way would I put pink on Abby or Breeze, it just would not fit their personalities. But Sofie seems like more of a girly type girl. Then this afternoon Sofie totally took her brother down. A very assertive girly girl!


Well, Sofie's sister is also going home in a pretty bright pink collar and leash. The tag is only red because they didn't have pink.  

Tesia also wore pink - she had a dark pink leash - she was a sporty girly girl. Hopefully just like my new girl!



fourlakes said:


> Actually TWO pups leaving a day late due to severe thunderstorms here today. Both people were flying and no flying today. And I believe both of them are forum members.... that's all I can say.


OOOH!!! Someone else has been keeping a secret, too! What fun!!


----------



## Lucky Penny

As hard as it is to see the puppies go. It must be so rewarding to see the families faces light up with the puppy you have just given them. Like the one's with kids, they get to grow up with a golden retriever, what an awesome way to grow up. That dog will be a huge part of their life. Or the folks who just lost a dog, you are given them a puppy full of love to fill their hearts again. That feeling is priceless.


----------



## xoerika620xo

Lucky Penny said:


> As hard as it is to see the puppies go. It must be so rewarding to see the families faces light up with the puppy you have just given them. Like the one's with kids, they get to grow up with a golden retriever, what an awesome way to grow up. That dog will be a huge part of their life. Or the folks who just lost a dog, you are given them a puppy full of love to fill their hearts again. That feeling is priceless.


I agree it must be a bitter sweet feeling. I'm so glad we get to see some grow up on this forum


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fourlakes

All of the Abby x Tito pups have gone to their new homes. Today Kai went to Washington DC with new owners Bob and Beth. And Emmylou headed home to Toronto with her new owner. The two sisters, Emmylou and Sofie had one last nap together before Emmylou left. And now there is one puppy left - Sofie! She is staying here with us.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I've enjoyed seeing the pictures of the families with their puppy-they all look so very happy. 

It's been so much fun watching this litter, thank you again for sharing them with us.


----------



## hotel4dogs

The total love shines through in the photos!
Thanks again Jane, for taking the time to share this litter with us.


----------



## OutWest

hotel4dogs said:


> The total love shines through in the photos!
> Thanks again Jane, for taking the time to share this litter with us.


What she said.  

It was a lot of fun watching them grow. I'm sure they're going to make a lot of people happy, and vice versa.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Yippee! So happy for our forum members who now have Kai and Emmylou! 

Thank you Jane- this thread has been so much fun! 

Congrats on your little Sophie! She's a doll!


----------



## *Laura*

I must admit I'm a little misty-eyed looking at Emmylou and Sophie sleeping together for the last time. What a precious photo. I've enjoyed this thread so much. I'm going to miss all the puppies but look forward to the new threads to watch these cuties grow with their new families. 

(S - I love her name)


----------



## Thalie

I have enjoyed following this litter so much. A million thanks for letting us peek into their life. 

Congratulations to all the new owners. Wishing them a good trip home with their precious bundle and glad we will keep on seeing some of the pups here.

Your Sophie is precious. Congrats to you also and enjoy a quieter house.


----------



## Dexter12

What beauties!


----------



## nolefan

Jane, you are such a STAR for sharing all these photos and milestones for this litter. It's been so much fun and has obviously changed several lives for the better  Thank you for being so kind. I am looking forward so much to the next chapter for them, silly adventures and training stories. These puppies are going to be amazing Goldens! 

Will you be starting a Sofie thread for us??? I hope so


----------



## MercyMom

fourlakes said:


> All of the Abby x Tito pups have gone to their new homes. Today Kai went to Washington DC with new owners Bob and Beth. And Emmylou headed home to Toronto with her new owner. The two sisters, Emmylou and Sofie had one last nap together before Emmylou left. And now there is one puppy left - Sofie! She is staying here with us.


Washington DC? Maybe Kai's owner would be willing to meetup with other GRF Golden owners in Northern Virginia.


----------



## MercyMom

I have finally caught up. What an amazing thread this has been! It's such a bittersweet moment that all of the pups have gone to their new homes!


----------



## Sweet Girl

nolefan said:


> Jane, you are such a STAR for sharing all these photos and milestones for this litter. It's been so much fun and has obviously changed several lives for the better  Thank you for being so kind. I am looking forward so much to the next chapter for them, silly adventures and training stories. These puppies are going to be amazing Goldens!
> 
> Will you be starting a Sofie thread for us??? I hope so


What she said - times 100!! 

This thread has been amazing - especially for one of the new puppy people! I have loved the going home pics - what treasures for you to keep. 

(I'm actually most happy that I am one of them! Okay - I have to go start my thread!!) :


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Love 'em all! So many happy families. Can't wait to follow Sophie on GRF, and hopefully all the new puppy owners will start threads as well so we can watch them grow.


----------



## Karen519

*Jane*

Jane

A huge CONGRATS to you and Emmy Lou-she is beyond adorable.
Please be sure to post a LINK to your thread on her here, so everyone can see!


----------



## teq3

loved this thread & excited to watch a few of the puppies grow up


----------

